# Kernel Error "undefined reference to acpi_video_get_edid"

## dialeight

Hey Everyone,

I'm in the process of doing a fresh install of Gentoo and I'm running kernel version 2.6.34, which was downloaded when I installed today.  I initially used genkernel, then I followed the instructions on how to recompile the kernel so I can use my nVidia GeForce card.

I followed the instructions verbatim in regards to enabling the Nouveau drivers for the nvidia card.  Now when I compile, I get this exact error:

drivers/built-in.o: In function 'nouveau_acpi_edid':

(.text+0xb6dad): undefined reference to 'acpi_video_get_edid'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

I've went through all the framebuffer settings making sure everything is disabled.

I'm sorry but this is issue is on a separate computer, so I can't really post my dmesg or lspci results.  If something is needed in order to resolve this issue, I can do my best to get the output to the forum.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

----------

## nidsche

Hi,

I got the same problem just some minutes ago. It can be solved by adding acpi_video as build into the kernel

Best regards Nidsche

----------

## ant1688

 *nidsche wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I got the same problem just some minutes ago. It can be solved by adding acpi_video as build into the kernel
> 
> Best regards Nidsche

 

I got the same problem, but I don't know how to do as you said. would you please tell in detail?

I have already the settings in my .config:

```
CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

```

----------

## ant1688

it is strange, just re-run genkernel all today is passed.

----------

